# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى الترحيب بالأعضاء الجدد >  هل لي مكان بينكم؟؟

## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

إنه ُ لشرف ُ ُ كبير لي أن أكون َ حمامةً عاجية ً تُحَلق ُ معكم تحت َ سماء ِ الأدب ...
يا لسعادتي 
سأكون ُ صديقةً مقربة ً للغيوم... 
وستغار ُ النجوم ُ مني ويثور ُ القمر ...
مرحا.. ها قد جاء َ يوم ُ ُ وأُسافر ُ به ِ نحو َ بلادي دون َ الحدود ... 
ودون َ تآشيرة ِ ِ السفر ... 
فاسمحوا لي أنضم َ لسِربكم الأدبي هذا ...
سأطير ُ ..
وأحمل ُ تحت َ جناحيَ ألف َ رسالة َ محبة ٍ لكم..
وألفَ نرجسةٍ...

----------


## السلطان بشار

حللت اهلا ووطئت سهلا  يا صاحبه القلم الرفيع ....
يا صاحبه القلم الاجمل بين الاقلام ....
يا صاحبه الالق الابيض ...والقلم الحاد والاديبه الرائعه 
انتظرناكي طويلا فتفضلي ببيتك  اهلا وسهلا

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

صاحبة الألق الأبيض

\
\
\

مرحباً بكِ بيننا أختي

أتمنى لك الاستفادة الافادة

بانتظار ما في جعبتك 


خالص الود وفائق الاحترام

----------


## زهره التوليب

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## eng.samara

المكان الضيق بسع ميت حبيب

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> حللت اهلا ووطئت سهلا  يا صاحبه القلم الرفيع ....
> يا صاحبه القلم الاجمل بين الاقلام ....
> يا صاحبه الالق الابيض ...والقلم الحاد والاديبه الرائعه 
> انتظرناكي طويلا فتفضلي ببيتك  اهلا وسهلا


السلطان بشار:

أيها الطيب الخلق، الرفيع الأدب ، العذب الكلام

أخجلتني والله بجميل عباراتك وحسن ترحيبك

اسمح لي أن أزف لك شموعاً كثيرة ترفل احتراماً لشخصك الكريم 

كُن بخير، ودُم بود ، لكل من هم في قلبك سكاناً

شكراً لك لأنك دللتني على الطريق إلى هنا ..

تحيتي لك وأصدق الامنيات

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> صاحبة الألق الأبيض
> 
> \
> \
> \
> 
> مرحباً بكِ بيننا أختي
> 
> أتمنى لك الاستفادة الافادة
> ...



*اخي الكريم:

حييت وسلمت ودمت 
شكراً لترحيبك الجميل وحضورك الأجمل*

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> اهلا وسهلا


*جميل حضورك،فأدامكِ الله أخيتي بكل خير*

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> اهلا وسهلا


*شكراً لترحيبك*

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> المكان الضيق بسع ميت حبيب


مبتهجة أنا لأني الآن معكم ..
بوركت

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اهلا و سهلا

----------


## الامبراطور

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## ابن الاردن

هلا والله

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> 


أهلاً بكِ في متصفحي المتواضع.

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> اهلا و سهلا


أشكرك لرُقي ترحيبك.

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> اهلا وسهلا


أهلاً بك أكثر وأكثر.

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> هلا والله



عطرتَ المتصفح بتواجدك الرقيق.

----------


## محمد العزام

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## Sad Story

اهلا وسهلا بك اخت عزيزة مكرمة بيننا في انتظار مشاركاتك

----------


## MR.X

اهلا وسهلا بك في  منتدانا الغالي

----------


## مدحت

اهلا وسهلا

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> اهلا وسهلا


*شكراً لمرورك*

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> 


سُعدت بمرورك الرقيق.

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> اهلا وسهلا بك اخت عزيزة مكرمة بيننا في انتظار مشاركاتك



*أشكر لك ترحيبك الجميل 

وأتمنى أن أظل بينكم*

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> اهلا وسهلا بك في  منتدانا الغالي


*أشكر لك مرورك الزاهي.*

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> اهلا وسهلا


أهلاً بك

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

اهلا وسهلا .. يا صاحبة الالق الابيض.

نور المنتدى... وصار اكثر تشويقا ... بوجود المثقفين ..مثالك ..

----------


## صاحبة الألق الأبيض

> اهلا وسهلا .. يا صاحبة الالق الابيض.
> 
> نور المنتدى... وصار اكثر تشويقا ... بوجود المثقفين ..مثالك ..


*

ما كنت أحسب ان القلوب بتلك المساحات الشاسعه إلا حين لقيتكم...
فنعم الرفاق أنتم و نعم القلوب...*

----------


## غسان

_اهلا وسهلا_

----------

